# Arapahoe Basin set to open October 10th.



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

so what you're saying is...

you wanna buy me a plane ticket & fly me out to colorado for my 30th birthday so that i can do what i've been wanting to do & ride on my birthday?!

YOU ROCK!!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep.

Start holding your breath now...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Serialessly it's going to be siiiic!
You'll be able to slide on down the white ribbon of death next to your die hard mountain biker friends!










I am so serial about how rad it's going to be!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

ok ok who is going ... i will be there on sat!!!! omg omg i am so freeking excited its finally HERE!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I made it today, get ready to slalom traversing/sitting park rats and having to slam on the brakes every time you gain a little momentum..... Still worth it.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I made it today, get ready to slalom traversing/sitting park rats and having to slam on the brakes every time you gain a little momentum..... Still worth it.


I hate you...

I have a dilemna myself, my friends are trying to hit up A-Basin on 12/14 but I have my company's x-mas party on the 15th here in NYC. I'm not sure what I should do here on this one... The only good thing my company does for us is the x-mas party and it usually comes with a significant amount of idiocy and fun stories so we'll see...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Early season riding at a lot of resorts can be frustrating. I have done it at A Basin, Killington, and some others. It always seems to end up a cluster f&%k of people on a ribbon of snow. Hopefully this will be different for you.

Best early season riding I have had was living in Utah for the 95-96 season. I rode lots of fresh at Alta and Solitude in October into November. A lot of this riding was very memorable because the resorts hadn't opened yet, so I could hike and ride all the powder I wanted....in October. Ahhh...the good old days.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> I hate you...
> 
> I have a dilemna myself, my friends are trying to hit up A-Basin on 12/14 but I have my company's x-mas party on the 15th here in NYC. I'm not sure what I should do here on this one... The only good thing my company does for us is the x-mas party and it usually comes with a significant amount of idiocy and fun stories so we'll see...


You can still have a significant amount of idiocy and fun stories at A-Basin.....


----------

